# Megasquirted wasted spark 16v g60



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

Seems there are a few people hanging around this sub forum with an interest in modding vw engines and megasquirt so i though I would share my project and hopefully get some guidance and a nudge to finish this project along the way.
:0)

ok
3a bubble block kr head vw 16vg60 engine.
aprox 8.2:1 compression.running short runner manifold.
This is my second attempt at squirting an engine,my first being a slightly modded 8v g60.
Issues at the mo.
Coolant sender on the 16v head.
Can't get consistant behaviour from mine.The resistance scale seems wrong.
tried ye old trusty values..i.e hot 100ohm
mid way 1k ohm cold 5.5k ohm and also some variations on that.
when I measure the sender directly it doesn't seem to put out anywhere near those values anyway.
Also the engine has a very poor vacuum at idle,but my attempts to improve this are hampered by my poor cold to warm transition so i need to resolve this first.Tempted to go back to the digifant blue temp senders.They seemed to work much better on my last install.Some pics to kick things off.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirted wasted spark 16v g60 (dirtytorque)*

OH man. Why do you have so many wires plugged into your megasquirt! 
Seems obvious but did you try a different sensor yet? These things do go bad. Every G60 owner has a new blue one sitting in their glove box if they're smart.
And since I'm here. Do you think my 36-1 wheel will fit on a 16V G60?










_Modified by still_a_G at 4:28 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirted wasted spark 16v g60 (still_a_G)*

Thw extra wires are for bits and bobs i have added or changed.
wasted spark setup,egt logging,pwm isv idle control,and the case LED's are on fly leads.I'll probably buy another unit if I make any more changes down the line to tidy it all up but it is fine for now.
No i'm not running a digifant blue temp sender.I said i'm considering incorporating one into this build as I knew where I was with one of those.I am using the 16v standard senders.








In regards to your trigger wheel.What size is it?
Did you just tack weld it to the pulley?
Thats what I did with mine..


_Modified by dirtytorque at 3:15 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirted wasted spark 16v g60 (dirtytorque)*

I've never used that style sensor, you might want to double check it's resistance/temp curve vs what it should be. Might just be old/bad. 
Also another thing, if you get funky temp readings, make sure your sensor grounds are good/clean/big.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirted wasted spark 16v g60 (need_a_VR6)*

they're about four of those little buggers on the side of the 16v head.
they seem to have a much coarser resistanc curve than the digifant blue temp senders.
I'll break out the ice and hot water and check them...again.
They don't have an earth connections those senders they just earth through their body.Pretty sure the head is well earthed but i'll check.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirted wasted spark 16v g60 (dirtytorque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtytorque* »_
In regards to your trigger wheel.What size is it?
Did you just tack weld it to the pulley?
Thats what I did with mine..


My trigger wheel looks like it is slightly smaller in diameter and about twice the thickness compared to your 60-2 wheel.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Megasquirted wasted spark 16v g60 (still_a_G)*

@ still a G
outside inside diameters are 6.5" wheel with 5.25" .
i got it from trigger-wheels.com http://trigger-wheels.com/store/
As you can hopefully see there is a little bit of room for a thicker wheel than mine..








ok
starting and idling well now and revving cleanly,to the point where I am considering taking it off axel stands.
The only thing as said b4 is that it's not pulling as much vacuum as i would like.
60 kpa.
Would of liked to see 30-40 kpa.
I have played with the advance and fueling but I can't get it any lower.It is just where the engine likes to idle.
Could be a vac leak I guess compression is fine.the lowest was 175 psi(12 bar) in cyliner 4,and all the rest were very close around that mark.
Will maybe buy some carb cleaner and check the system for air leaks.
Another thing though,if I close the isv past about 75% the engine dies,which makes me think vacuum leak isn't the issue,it just lack of tuning finess?!?!!








Or maybe cam timing is out?!!


_Modified by dirtytorque at 12:37 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

re did the cam timing.Zaust cam was retarded.
once warm at 1k rpm I get 37 kpa now.
With a little more playing maybe i can get it down a bit more but I need to keep an eye on the afr's so it gets through the MOT to be road legal here in the uk.
Happy days.
:0)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

Glad you figured that out!


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

thanks,time for a test run soon.Hopefully this weekend.Still need to arrow in on the resistance settings for this sender.something not right.
It's not a show stopper but it is less than idel.
Going to buy a better electronic thermometer.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

ok,I have the resistances dialed in enough for me to get a good warmup phase now.
next problem,when my radiator cooling fan kicks in my afr's get slightly leaner.
I am noticing a 0.6 voltage drop so i guess I need to tamper with my voltage compensation settings.
Has anyone else had to do this?


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

most of the little treething probs are out the way now.Driving it every day after work getting VE table dialed in.
pics of the setup so far.
















Another megasquirt creations lives.
Now the real fun begins as I dial in the tune.I Also have a knocksensekit to install,although no det has arisen yet.Well no audible det anyway...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

Nice looking ride. I'm just starting on a '90 G60. It's getting an ABA with MS gonna see how much I can get out of the 2.slow and still run 87 octane and 35mpg.


_Modified by Prof315 at 4:00 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (Prof315)*

cool,we didn't get the aba engine here in the uk.
I'd be interested to see how much you can get out of it.


----------

